
Zune, Google Glass, and the Newton Still Have a Lot to Teach Us - ghoo
https://onezero.medium.com/grave-robbing-in-the-product-cemetery-923885982a97?source=rss----444d13b52878---4&gi=b52c0bde7996
======
evgen
Written by someone who quite obviously never used a late-model Newton, so they
are left to display their ignorance by draging out the same list of launch
problems that gets repeated over and over. I picked up two MP2000s as soon as
Apple announced they were discontinuing the line and they are still the gold
standard that no handheld note-taking device/app combo has managed to hit in
more than thirty years. I keep trying new apps, beg/borrow access to higher-
end Android tablets to see if they are any better, and still everything comes
up short. The introduction of the Pencil stylus to the iPad Pro line gave me
hope for a while, but no one stepped up and delivered so the best we seem to
have at the moment is OneNote.

------
goodguy1234
Ya and be ready with product . Software can be alpha beta or theta.

People now will buy anything cool.

What they did was hype the product and did nothing.

